# Disney Channel's Hauntober Fest Line-up Announced!



## Black Friday (Aug 11, 2008)

The Halloween of Stars begins Thursday, October 1, 2009 with a weekend long Halloween Marathon. Each night during October, Random Disney Channel stars will host Halloween themed movies, hence the title, Halloween of Stars. The movie schedule will be announced in September.
The First Halloween of Stars Promotion will begin airing mid-September.
There will be no new Disney Channel Original Movie during Halloween of Stars. Although, there will be many new episodes, events and marathons.


October Movies

Here is a list of the Halloween movies.

October 1 at 8/7c - Halloweentown
October 2 at 9/8c - Halloweentown 2: Kalabar's Revenge
October 3 at 8/7c - Halloweentown High
October 4 at 9/8c - Return to Halloweentown
October 5 at 8/7c - Twitches
October 6 at 8/7c - Twitches Too!
October 7 at 8/7c - The Muppets' Wizard of Oz
October 8 at 8/7c - Lemony Snicket: A Series of Unfortunate Events (Network Premiere)
October 9 at 9/8c - Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone
October 10 at 8/7c - Stepsister from Planet Weird
October 11 at 9/8c - Mostly Ghostly: Who Let the Ghosts Out?
October 12 at 8/7c - Monsters Inc.
October 13 at 8/7c - Mom's Got a Date with a Vampire
October 14 at 8/7c - Tower of Terror
October 15 at 8/7c - Phantom of the Megaplex
October 16 at 9/8c - Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets
October 17 at 8/7c - Lemony Snicket: A Series of Unfortunate Events
October 18 at 9/8c - Casper Meets Wendy
October 19 at 8/7c - Don't Look Under the Bed
October 20 at 8/7c - Can of Worms
October 21 at 8/7c - Mostly Ghostly: Who Let the Ghosts Out?
October 22 at 8/7c - Now You See It...
October 23 at 9/8c - Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban
October 24 at 8/7c - Halloweentown
October 25 at 9/8c - Halloweentown 2: Kalabar's Revenge
October 26 at 8/7c - Halloweentown High
October 27 at 8/7c - Return to Halloweentown
October 28 at 8/7c - Twitches
October 29 at 8/7c - Twitches Too!
October 30 at 9/8c - Lemony Snicket: A Series of Unfortunate Events
October 31 at 8/7c - Mostly Ghostly: Who Let the Ghosts Out?


Halloween Themed Episodes:

A list of the shows with a Halloween themed in it.
Suite Life On Deck
Wizards of Waverly Place
Phineas And Ferb
Sonny with A Chance
Hannah Montana
Jonas

New Episodes

A new episode of Wizards of Waverly Place will air every Friday, It will kick off with the Season 3 premiere on October 9th 2009. It will feature a Halloween episode on October 16th.
The New Episodes Include:
Franken-girl
Halloween
Monster Hunter
Three Monsters

New episodes of Hannah Montana will air along with a Halloween special.
The New Episodes Includes:
Come Fail Away
New episodes of The Suite Life on Deck will air with the main attraction being the one hour long special episode called "The Suite Life on Deck: Lost at Sea". It will premiere on Friday October 3rd.
New episodes of Sonny With a Chance will air.

Season 3 of Phineas and Ferb will most likley have it's debut this month.
New episodes of Jonas will air.

Taglines

Let the Haunting begin with Disney Channel Stars.
It's the Most Star-tastic Halloween yet.

Halloween Website
Please note: the Halloween of Stars website will not open until mid-September.





^Got this from Wikipedia so not sure how reliable it is but I'm glad they will be showing _Don't Look Under The Bed_ this year!


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Man, I wish they showed more of the older movies. I liked Scream Team, wonder why they haven't aired it the past several years. The Even Steven's and Lizzie Mcguire Halloween episodes were great too.


----------



## Black Friday (Aug 11, 2008)

JohnnyL said:


> Man, I wish they showed more of the older movies. I liked Scream Team, wonder why they haven't aired it the past several years. The Even Steven's and Lizzie Mcguire Halloween episodes were great too.


Wish they showed that during the month of october too. However they did show it recently...it was like last month I believe but at 3 a.m. which is dumb. Thank god I recorded it though and now I have it on dvd


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

The movies that are noteworthy that I have seen before are Tower of Terror, and the Halloweentown movies. One of them stunk though. I forgot which one, but if you want to see any of those movies, I would highly recommend those.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

I'd love to see someone - anyone - show "The Halloween Tree". It won an Emmy, for good ness sake, and I'm under the impression it was an ABC production, now owned by Disney.

For that matter, does Disney intend to show their animated "Legend of Sleepy Hollow" at all?
"Hocus Pocus"?


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Yeah, I'm shocked to see Hocus Pocus missing from that list as well.


----------



## Scaranda (Aug 31, 2009)

Yess! Don't Look Under the Bed! I loved that movie when I was younger.


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

I tend to stay away from Disney now. Sure, it's great that they're airing all these Halloween movies, but the thought of having to endure all the ads for Hannah Montana or Jonas or what other tripe they have to offer is what keeps me away. They lost my respect after they put Brandy and Mr. Whiskers on a crappy time slot, but that's another story.


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Spats said:


> I'd love to see someone - anyone - show "The Halloween Tree". It won an Emmy, for good ness sake, and I'm under the impression it was an ABC production, now owned by Disney.
> 
> For that matter, does Disney intend to show their animated "Legend of Sleepy Hollow" at all?
> "Hocus Pocus"?


I'm pretty sure Warners owns the right to The Halloween Tree. It aired on Cartoon Network. You can find a torrent of a vhs rip online if you look.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Really? Where is the Halloween I once knew, they are taking away everything that was once good. Anybody remember on Nick "Are you Afraid of the Dark", that show actually gave me night mares. One saving factor is Chiller channel on Direct tv, they still play tales from the crypt and what not.


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Biggie said:


> Really? Where is the Halloween I once knew, they are taking away everything that was once good. Anybody remember on Nick "Are you Afraid of the Dark", that show actually gave me night mares. One saving factor is Chiller channel on Direct tv, they still play tales from the crypt and what not.


Last year Nicktoons aired Are You Afraid Of The Dark?, you can also find them on dvd in Canada.


----------



## jaytaylor (Jul 24, 2009)

You can get are you afraid of the dark from amazon i purchased the whole set not cheap but well worth it.


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

jaytaylor said:


> You can get are you afraid of the dark from amazon i purchased the whole set not cheap but well worth it.


You can also find them on ebay and at inetvideo. I've got one and two, gonna pick up three for the Halloween season.


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

Hocus Pocus does seem to be missing.
One of my favorite all time movies, know about every line!


----------



## Black Friday (Aug 11, 2008)

I am a bit disappointed at the line-up but at least they got a few classics in there...I remember in the 90's where I would go to a friend's house and we would watch "Don't Look Under The Bed", "Mom's Got A Date With A Vampire", "Hocus Pocus", "Good Ghouls Gone Bad" , etc. Those were the good days ...

Disney and Nick used to be amazing but now...not so much. I'm so happy I own most of the DCOM's on dvd and some of the classic Nick shows as well. When I have my own family my kids will be able to see what so many have missed


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

I hope some of these get more than 1 or 2 airings. Phantom of the Megaplex is one of my favorite DCOMs and I don't recall seeing it last year. It's like they just played it once or something. 



JohnnyL said:


> Man, I wish they showed more of the older movies. I liked Scream Team, wonder why they haven't aired it the past several years. The Even Steven's and Lizzie Mcguire Halloween episodes were great too.


I love the Even Stevens and Lizzie McGuire Halloween episodes. They should always find a way to squeeze those in every October.



jaytaylor said:


> You can get are you afraid of the dark from amazon i purchased the whole set not cheap but well worth it.


True. I believe that there is no region lock thingy (or whatever you call it) on it so you can play it on any DVD player. It's indeed well worth it.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

where is hocus pocus!? Thats seriosuly one of my favs. I don't get why they put harry potter on. It's not really halloween so why waste slots with it? They used to have some really good movies and now it's just kinda dwindled.


----------



## Black Friday (Aug 11, 2008)

GDfreak said:


> where is hocus pocus!? Thats seriosuly one of my favs. I don't get why they put harry potter on. It's not really halloween so why waste slots with it? They used to have some really good movies and now it's just kinda dwindled.


^Exactly! I don't understand why they have movies like Harry Potter on there


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

Black Friday said:


> ^Exactly! I don't understand why they have movies like Harry Potter on there


It's not exactly a Halloween movie but it involves magic and magic is sometimes associated with Halloween. But I agree that they have tons of other movies they could use. Like Hocus Pocus, The Scream Team or Under Wraps, which I'm surprised they won't air this year. It's usually a staple for Disney Channel.

*@ Black Friday:
*
Hey Black Friday, you didn't happen to get this list from Wikipedia did you? You know you can't trust everything you see on Wikipedia. I'm checking it right now and it's the only source of info on Halloween of Stars and there are no links on the page that can confirm this info.


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Rob Alister said:


> It's not exactly a Halloween movie but it involves magic and magic is sometimes associated with Halloween. But I agree that they have tons of other movies they could use. Like Hocus Pocus, The Scream Team or Under Wraps, which I'm surprised they won't air this year. It's usually a staple for Disney Channel.
> 
> *@ Black Friday:
> *
> Hey Black Friday, you didn't happen to get this list from Wikipedia did you? You know you can't trust everything you see on Wikipedia. I'm checking it right now and it's the only source of info on Halloween of Stars and there are no links on the page that can confirm this info.


Yeah, this might be a wait and see type of thing. I would really be suprised if they didn't play Hocus Pocus. 

I wish they would play some of there older Halloween specials but I guess that is a thing of the past.


----------



## jrox (Sep 14, 2009)

Why not play some real classics like "The Night Dracula Saved the World (aka The Halloween That Almost Wasn't)"? I remember watching this and other great specials on Disney when I was a child. They show the Charlie Brown Halloween special every year, why not some other great shows? Some things are just timeless.


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

jrox said:


> Why not play some real classics like "The Night Dracula Saved the World (aka The Halloween That Almost Wasn't)"? I remember watching this and other great specials on Disney when I was a child. They show the Charlie Brown Halloween special every year, why not some other great shows? Some things are just timeless.


Crazy, I just started a thread about The Night Dracula Saved The World no more than a few seconds ago.


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Also, what about Halloween Is Grinch Night? Disney use to play that and Will Vinton's Comedy Of Horrors.


----------



## Black Friday (Aug 11, 2008)

Rob Alister said:


> It's not exactly a Halloween movie but it involves magic and magic is sometimes associated with Halloween. But I agree that they have tons of other movies they could use. Like Hocus Pocus, The Scream Team or Under Wraps, which I'm surprised they won't air this year. It's usually a staple for Disney Channel.
> 
> *@ Black Friday:
> *
> Hey Black Friday, you didn't happen to get this list from Wikipedia did you? You know you can't trust everything you see on Wikipedia. I'm checking it right now and it's the only source of info on Halloween of Stars and there are no links on the page that can confirm this info.


^ Yeah I think I said a little something in the first post about wikipedia and your totally right this could not even be the real line-up, but I wouldn't be surprised if it was. The Disney Channel isn't what it used to be...it's too bad


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

JohnnyL said:


> Man, I wish they showed more of the older movies. I liked Scream Team, wonder why they haven't aired it the past several years. The Even Steven's and Lizzie Mcguire Halloween episodes were great too.


They did air Scream Team last year. I had a chance to dvr it again.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

Mr. Scratch said:


> Also, what about Halloween Is Grinch Night? Disney use to play that and Will Vinton's Comedy Of Horrors.


I had only recently heard about Halloween Is Grinch Night. For some reason I haven't watched it online yet. I'll get on it soon.



Black Friday said:


> ^ Yeah I think I said a little something in the first post about wikipedia


Oops, sorry I think I overlooked it. 



> and your totally right this could not even be the real line-up, but I wouldn't be surprised if it was. *The Disney Channel isn't what it used to be...it's too bad*


That's true.


----------



## Black Friday (Aug 11, 2008)

Rob Alister said:


> I had only recently heard about Halloween Is Grinch Night. For some reason I haven't watched it online yet. I'll get on it soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^ It's ok it was kind of at the bottom so pretty easy to miss


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

I was watching Disney Channel the other night and a commercial for their October programming came on. It's going to be another Wiz-tober. The sad thing is they hardly talked about anything Halloween related. Some marathons and new episodes and such. Also there was no mention of a Halloween movie either. 

Home - Wiz-tober - Disney Channel


----------

